# Malware Warning



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I received a Malware warning clicking on page 3 of Arrested Development thread in TV Show Talk:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9444508#post9444508

Here's the warning Chrome gives:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I got the exact same one, so not just you, if that helps the forum ops


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

dbstalk.com has been getting similar, triggered by ads from an ad server. Google scans sites and keeps track of those that serve malware. Firefox also uses this database.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm not seeing any warning now.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm getting the warning now in the "Spell out the number of the post" thread in the Fun House.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300148&page=66


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> I'm getting the warning now in the "Spell out the number of the post" thread in the Fun House.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300148&page=66


I got it there too just now - but the offending URL reported is members.multimania.nl


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

My McAfee says ' We have tested this site, and some of the related sites have been shown to contain malware'.


----------

